# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  P.vittatus

## JBear

Here are some pics of my vitts. The 1 is the cripple from the back legs thread, the other is the replacement.

JBear

----------


## clownonfire

> Here are some pics of my vitts. The 1 is the cripple from the back legs thread, the other is the replacement.
> 
> JBear


Congrats again. Beautiful.

----------


## JBear

Here is a great pic of the healthy frog!

The other guy is ok and feeding well, but still doesn't really use his legs or explore much.

JBear

----------


## JBear

Here is one of the crippled frog.



JBear

----------


## JBear

Probably my best work with photography...

3.23.11













JBear

----------


## Gould

Ces grenouilles sont très belles! These frogs are very beautiful!
Et aussi de très belles photos. And also of beautiful photos

----------



----------

